# how to paint nurgle daemon princes????



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

can someone please explain the process behind getting skin tones like the ones shown below? it would be MUCH appreciated















thanks for your time


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, 
So start off with a dark red base on the skin.(red gore, scab red etc...)
gradually work your way up to lighter tones (NOT brighter) and highlight (Or if your not used to highlighting diseased flesh, drybrush), do this about 2-5 more times with slightly lighter shades of red each time.

This is the hard part.
this is a very lengthy procedure.

now take a 1:1 mix of bleached bone and graveyard earth, then apply it to about 75% of the skin areas. 
Leave all raised and tattered bits with the red tones showing through.
now take regular bleached bone and tidy up everything, making sure to cover most of the already dirty-white coloured skin.
next, take a 3:1 mix of bleached bone and skull white in large deliberate streaks across the already highlighted flesh.
wash the entire piece lightly in griphonne sepia.
after about 5-7 mins of the griphonne sepia drying, dab (NOT wipe) the gryphonne sepia away.
this will leave a dirty diseased look without killing everything you did.
now apply a very watered down mix of 1:1 bleached bone and skull white in small, thin stripes across the skin.
FINALLY, add small highlights of skull white.
there you have it!
this is a very difficult scheme and will take you very many failed attempts 'till you start getting the right "feel for it."
Hope I helped!

-HandOfNephthys

EDIT:I'm fourteen so you don't have to trust me and my painting abilities but well, er...


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks heaps that should help alot


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't mention it


----------

